# BOOM BOOM BOOMER ( HAVE TO WARN YOU..THIS IS BEYOND CUTE)



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Boomer wants to show you his shirt. He is so proud!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh good grief that's too much cuteness


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

OMG it is uch a good job you put a warning with that pic - he is such a hunk of love i so wanna squeeze him lol


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Wow!!! He is the cutest "little chocolate kiss" I have ever seen!!! :wink: 

sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

He is guilty of cuteness in the first degree. He is insanely cute. He is almost too cute to be real. :love4: 

BTW, Lily has that same shirt but hers is trimmed in green.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

*AAAHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!* 

<thud>


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

he is so dang cute


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Cooper said:


> *AAAHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> <thud>


Sheryl?? *wake up*!! Somebody bring the smelling salts! ( i think she fainted!)


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Awwwwww, cute, cute, cute. Answer - No it makes you look adorably cuddly and cute!  Just too gorgeous for words. :lol:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

how freakin cute!

i love the shirt saying! reminds me of chiwi's pics and she always looks like she is asking if the clothes make her butt look big!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Whew ... even the cute warning wasn't enough for me!! I just want to eat him up!!!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Boomer is really cute with his shirt on...it makes him look thin


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Cooper said:


> Whew ... even the cute warning wasn't enough for me!! I just want to eat him up!!!


Believe me,,, it's hard to keep the lips off him. Actualy it's impossible. He has finally gotten used to the "nyum nyum nyum"  i do on the side of his face every time i pick him up. I think he thought i was trying to bite him at first !


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

He is just cute cute cute. Look great in your shirt


----------



## MyOwen (Mar 15, 2005)

So adorable...


----------



## Sophie's Mom (May 11, 2004)

Aww !! He is so cute :love7: Love the little shirt but from the expression on his face he doesn't seem to :lol:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

that is too much       

so very cute i just wanna pick him up and sqeeze him


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

oh my god.. how cute could he be? AWWWW,, his coloring is just beautiful


----------



## saintschamp10 (Jul 17, 2005)

omg he is sooooooo cute


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

OMG He is adorable in that shirt!!!!!!! I wish I could get Angel to wear one but she just doesn't like em. LOL Actually she will tolerate it but she will follow me around looking at me like, "Can we take this off now, mommy??"


----------



## jmepap (Jul 21, 2005)

This forum is making me want another puppy! LOL


----------



## ZimaBadBaby (Jul 30, 2005)

OMG!!.... I'm soooo in love with your chi! Beautiful color!!


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Oh what a doll baby. I wanna squeeze and hug him and throw in a few kisses.


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

ZimaBadBaby said:


> OMG!!.... I'm soooo in love with your chi! Beautiful color!!


omg omg omg omg omg i want him!! so badly. i am in lovee!!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

jmepap said:


> This forum is making me want another puppy! LOL


That's my problem too. LOL I keep looking around the house, seeing if there would be room for another ... I'm also looking for the buried treasure so I could afford another set of vet bills.  

So far, no luck.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I just had to come back and look at *my* little Boom-Boom.  I just adore him!! There are no words to express how cute he is!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Cooper said:


> I just had to come back and look at *my* little Boom-Boom.  I just adore him!! There are no words to express how cute he is!


I just checked the most recent edition of Webster's Dictionary and sure enough, under the word "cute" is a picture of Boomer.


----------



## PB&J'sMom (Jul 19, 2005)

he's toooooo perfect!
u r so lucky!


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

He is just too cute for his own good!!


----------

